# wood strength chart



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

i have always been curious which woods were the strongest in comparison. I found this interesting chart with all the laboratory testing for each type of wood 

http://www.woodbin.com/ref/wood/strength_table.htm


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

There's similar studies and the published results vary a little. Although probably fairly accurate these are lab conditions. 

I noticed some glaring omissions of some species. Still a fun read for us woodies.


----------

